# What is your guys favorite guitar brands?



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 16, 2018)

For me it is Jackson USA all the way. I personally cannot get enough of their stuff including the custom stuff.

A second option would be schecter if there is something that Jackson can't provide me at a lower cost or either Schecter just has something I really like.

A third if I had to list one would be ESP/LTD. Not much to say on that other than it is a great brand as well.

So what are guys favorite brand(s)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 16, 2018)

for production stuff I love esp/ltd and schecter. They're consistently making high spec guitars that I'd actually want and the quality is pretty damn good ime.


----------



## AC.Lin (Apr 16, 2018)

Depends on the number of strings for me !
6 -> Wirebird
7 -> Mayones
8 -> Aristides (the 080s is damn sexy)


----------



## bostjan (Apr 16, 2018)

#1 Oni


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 16, 2018)

B.C. Rich: Because of their weird shapes, playing in classical positions is far more easier for me to play compared to other shapes. Most U.S. custom shop models available in 24 3/4 neck scales which is easy/easier for me to perform long stretch finger chords/hammer ons/pull offs.

Ibanez: Their Wizard Prestige/Super Wizard Prestige necks are simply amazing for me. Anything that I cannot play/play well on other guitar brands, I can play/play better on a S.W.P. neck. If I can't play it on a S.W.P. neck, then I can't play it at all.

ESP/Ltd and Jackson would be my 3rd and 4th choices.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 16, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> for production stuff I love esp/ltd and schecter. They're consistently making high spec guitars that I'd actually want and the quality is pretty damn good ime.



I would have to agree


----------



## nyxzz (Apr 16, 2018)

PRS
EBMM
G&L
Gibson (the good ones)


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 16, 2018)

nyxzz said:


> Gibson (the good ones)



I think anyone would agree with the good ones



nyxzz said:


> PRS
> EBMM
> G&L



Nice list EBMM is a great brand as well


----------



## boogie2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Tom Anderson. Great stuff.


----------



## The 1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Probably PRS if I had to pick one.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 16, 2018)

Here is my list, in this order:

1. Schecter USA Custom Shop
2. ESP
3. Ibanez
4. Jackson USA/ Charvel/ Fender (FMIC)
5. PRS
6. Ernie Ball Music Man
7. Suhr


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 16, 2018)

I used to play ibanez pretty much exclusively but ive lost most of my interest in them. Nowadays my favorite brands are:

Dunable
Electrical Guitar Company
Nude Guitars
Fender
Gibson


----------



## budda (Apr 16, 2018)

PRS. I know what I'm getting with every guitar I pick up, regardless of where it's made or what it costs. I know that if I grab an identical guitar to mine from any store, it's going to sound and play just like mine (once I change to my string gauge). That's peace of mind that I need after having a couple of bumps throughout touring. It doesn't hurt that they make a lot of guitars I like the appearance of (birds and flame tops aren't for everybody) .


----------



## Zado (Apr 16, 2018)

Schecter, Tom Anderson and Esp.

I happen to like Suhr and Gibson for certain stuff.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 16, 2018)

I find it difficult to pick out a favorite brand, just because every brand has it's hits and misses, and has qualities and weaknesses the others don't. If I'm in the mood for thin-necks and shreddy nonsense, I'm a fan of Ibanez stuff. But I also really dig Gibson/Epiphone in terms of aesthetics and designs/shapes. But I also really like the sounds you get from Fender stuff (neck single coil from a strat/tele for cleans any day). I used to really like Ltd/Esp when I was in that "everything black and pointy with EMGs" phase. I've played Charvels, Jacksons, Shecters, Ltd, Ibanez, Epiphone, etc., that I've really liked, but I've tried stuff from all those brands that I really didn't like.

It seems to come down to what features you want, and who can execute those particular things at the right price point. My #1 right now is currently a Chapman, even though I have more expensive instruments. It just hits all the right notes when I need it - it feels right, it sounds good, has the pickup configurations I need, looks reasonably classy, etc.


----------



## zarg (Apr 16, 2018)

I've tested a bunch of brands and I settled on Ibanez since their wizard necks just work for me and my Ibbys are just all around great instruments and leave nothing to be desired (for me at least).


----------



## manu80 (Apr 16, 2018)

Jackson, Hamer, BC rich, Epiphone and japanese stuff like Greco/tokai/orville


----------



## V_man (Apr 16, 2018)

Esp & Jackson


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 16, 2018)

I've always been a Jackson guy, but I like many of the other brands out there as well.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 16, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> I've always been a Jackson guy, but I like many of the other brands out there as well.


 same here


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 16, 2018)

EBMM
Schecter 
Ibanez 
Fender (modern C necks)


----------



## IGC (Apr 16, 2018)

1: ESP-LTD
2: SCHECTER
3: IBANEZ


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 16, 2018)

1) PRS
2) ESP
3) Ibanez or Schecter


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 16, 2018)

1. Ibanez
2. Jackson
3. Schecter


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 16, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> Fender (modern C necks)



I ESPECIALLY AGREE ON THE MODERN C NECKS! ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## gunch (Apr 16, 2018)

Do you one up and list specific guitars I'd want from each

1. Vigier (GV Wood)
2. ESP (Custom Shop Formula) 
3. Parker (Adam D. Fly)

Runners up: Ibanez (SC 620/SC1620) Washburn (WM), PRS (Cu22 moons), EBMM (JP6 or Silhouette)


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 16, 2018)

Ibanez is my main go to. I also live in the same city that Hoshino Gakki calls home, so it's kinda an adopted hometown thing now 

The only other brand I actually own is Carvin/Kiesel (one of each), but I don't play them all that much lately. My main go to guitars are my RGR580 with dimarzio evos, and my RG550RFR.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 16, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Ibanez is my main go to. I also live in the same city that Hoshino Gakki calls home, so it's kinda an adopted hometown thing now
> 
> The only other brand I actually own is Carvin/Kiesel (one of each), but I don't play them all that much lately. My main go to guitars are my RGR580 with dimarzio evos, and my RG550RFR.




A lot of people really tend to like Ibanez. I would buy some of ibanez's stuff, but a few times that I have picked up and played an Ibanez in all different price ranges I tended to not like the neck for some reason, like it was to the point to where I was disgusted and hung it back up.

I am gonna go to my local sam ash soon and see if I still feel this way


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 16, 2018)

I love the way ibanez' look, but I can't handle the thin ass necks on 6-7 strings. All about those 8's though. 

Favorite guits are a tie between PRS and EBMM, ESP closely behind with fenders not far behind that. I will say that I have some extreme gas for Suhr's, and given their popularity they may just push everything else out of the way.


----------



## jephjacques (Apr 16, 2018)

Legator
Bernie Rico Jr
Kiesel
Strictly7


----------



## couverdure (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm mostly an Ibanez person which should be obvious by now, but lately I've been getting hooked on by ESP especially since I saw those exclusive Japan-only models (and also I've been playing a mobile game called Bang Dream and there are five characters that play ESP, and the ones they play are even available in real life).


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Apr 16, 2018)

Not ranked but, ESP, PRS, Gibson, Mayones, Schecter (some awesome import models and USA stuff is off the hook. 

Also Tom Anderson and Suhr have some amazing looking stuff, and Aristides as well but prohibitive cost with currency exchange and duties/


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 16, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> A lot of people really tend to like Ibanez. I would buy some of ibanez's stuff, but a few times that I have picked up and played an Ibanez in all different price ranges I tended to not like the neck for some reason, like it was to the point to where I was disgusted and hung it back up.
> 
> I am gonna go to my local sam ash soon and see if I still feel this way



See, I love the necks. The new super wizards on the 550 reissues are just as good as my OG wizards on my RG5000 and RG750. A lot of people don't get along with the necks, but i'm one of those that absolutely loves em.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 17, 2018)

Well based on my collection probably in this order:

Peavey by far...

EVH
Ibanez
PRS
Jackson
ESP
Gibson
Schecter


----------



## rexbinary (Apr 17, 2018)

Jackson
Charvel
EVH
ESP
Suhr


----------



## r33per (Apr 17, 2018)

zarg said:


> I've tested a bunch of brands and I settled on Ibanez since their wizard necks just work for me and my Ibbys are just all around great instruments and leave nothing to be desired (for me at least).


+1

They just feel like home. Like a party at your mate's house or being holiday, other guitars are great fun but I'm always glad when I get back home. Everything is familiar and suits me just fine.


----------



## Vyn (Apr 17, 2018)

In terms of major brands:

1 - Jackson
2 - Ibanez
3 - Dean

Overall would have to be Ormsby though. Haven't played one yet that I didn't like. At some point I'll end up switching my live gear over to them.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Apr 17, 2018)

ESP, by far (I'm talking E-ii and higher) is my favourite

I've played maybe 15 different ones. Obviously the quality is always excellent. They always sounds good, and they match the pickups to the guitars very well.

The neck profiles are awesome, super comfortable and fast. The frets are always massive, and super super rounded off at the edges. If something says "ESP" on the headstock, you pretty much KNOW it's good. LTDs are hit and miss, but usually good.

Shoutout to Caparison too, though they're very variable in terms of sound IMO.

Personally, I can't stand Ibanez. Played all sorts at different price ranges and they've just never appealed to me. Another problem, IMO, is that they have slapped the "Ibanez" name onto the headstock of so many shit guitars that I just don't value their brand any more. Not to mention that the names are ridiculous and confusing, and so many of their guitars look almost identical.

Also surprised how many people here mention Schecter. I've always had the interpretation that most of their guitars are just cheap junk, or the super expensive custom shop stuff. Obviously the KM guitars kinda changed that, hitting a sweet spot of quality and price, but back 10 years ago I played a lot of really really bad schecters with super fat necks, horrible frets, cheap floyds. It put me off for good I think.

Always been curious about Jackson, but never really played any. Judging by the number of mentions here, clearly I need to pay more attention to them.


----------



## Anquished (Apr 17, 2018)

PRS and Schecter.


----------



## CerealKiller (Apr 17, 2018)

I have a really soft spot for Ibanez (still looking at those 550's), but after playing a Vigier for about a year now, there's no going back. Vigier for me.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Apr 17, 2018)

Daisy Rock for the _win_.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 17, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> See, I love the necks. The new super wizards on the 550 reissues are just as good as my OG wizards on my RG5000 and RG750. A lot of people don't get along with the necks, but i'm one of those that absolutely loves em.




Yea I guess it is an individual thing when it comes to ibanez


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Ibanez, ESP & Jackson.

Haven't tried enough boutique gear brands to give my  on them


----------



## lurè (Apr 17, 2018)

1) Ibanez
2) Ibanez


----------



## Cynicanal (Apr 17, 2018)

Can't really say I have a single favorite; not a single brand is represented more than once in my guitar collection.

The only thing I really GAS for is a Jackson USA Kelly with a fixed bridge, so I guess Jackson wins? Then again, my favorite of my guitars I currently own is my Kiesel.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 17, 2018)

Cynicanal said:


> Can't really say I have a single favorite; not a single brand is represented more than once in my guitar collection.
> 
> The only thing I really GAS for is a Jackson USA Kelly with a fixed bridge, so I guess Jackson wins? Then again, my favorite of my guitars I currently own is my Kiesel.




I would second your gas with a transparent black finish or black like on the Marty Friedman Kellys






(I know this isn't a fixed bridge, but I just pulled this one for color reference)





(An actualy Marty Friedman with a fixed bridge in black)


----------



## Cynicanal (Apr 17, 2018)

I was thinking something along the lines of the trans-red one here (I've been drooling over photos of that guitar for _years_ -- I've got a major thing for Kelly shapes _and_ trans red guitars): https://www.jcfonline.com/threads/1...8701132adc2c&p=1386993&viewfull=1#post1386993


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 17, 2018)

Cynicanal said:


> I was thinking something along the lines of the trans-red one here (I've been drooling over photos of that guitar for _years_ -- I've got a major thing for Kelly shapes _and_ trans red guitars): https://www.jcfonline.com/threads/1...8701132adc2c&p=1386993&viewfull=1#post1386993



That is funny you bring that photo up! I have that in one of my guitar folders and yes they are very nice guitars. The thing is through the CS the trans red is a bit brighter than that so if you want something darker you would have to ask them for a wine-ish transparent color if you were interested in getting one


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 17, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Yea I guess it is an individual thing when it comes to ibanez



i'm actually surprised so many people aren't into Ibbies here, I thought there'd be more of me, guess not


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 17, 2018)

Jackson is the absolute top of my list. Ibanez and ESP after that.


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 17, 2018)

Also, I want it to go on record that it pleases me to see how many of you put Jackson at the top of your list.

That is all.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 17, 2018)

Vhyle said:


> Also, I want it to go on record that it pleases me to see how many of you put Jackson at the top of your list.
> 
> That is all.



It pleases me aswell.


----------



## Vyn (Apr 17, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> i'm actually surprised so many people aren't into Ibbies here, I thought there'd be more of me, guess not



It's kinda amusing seeing the shift on here away from Ibanez because for a very long time they were the only ones mass producing good 7s xD


----------



## BenjaminW (Apr 17, 2018)

I like Gibson and Fender the best. Those are the two brands I know and love more than any other. I think a couple runner ups could be Ibanez or Jackson even though I don't own any guitars from them.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> i'm actually surprised so many people aren't into Ibbies here, I thought there'd be more of me, guess not


They aren't expensive enough. 
haha, JUST KIDDING EVERYONE. No seriously, does FMIC make the USA Jackson/Charvel stuff in the same shop as the Fender Custom Shop gear? Corona is it? 
Fender has done a lot of good non-Fendery stuff in the last oh, 15 years or so.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 17, 2018)

The906 said:


> They aren't expensive enough.
> haha, JUST KIDDING EVERYONE. No seriously, does FMIC make the USA Jackson/Charvel stuff in the same shop as the Fender Custom Shop gear? Corona is it?
> Fender has done a lot of good non-Fendery stuff in the last oh, 15 years or so.




I believe that Fender and JCS are separated, but if this is true the JCS consists of Jackson, Charvel and EVH Custom Shop. If this isn't true then just add fender to it aswell


----------



## Ebony (Apr 17, 2018)

1. Fodera
2. Alembic
3. Ritter
4. Jimmy Foster (1948-2011)
5. John Monteleone
6. Gary Rizzolo
7. Vik
8. Kxk
9. Ibanez Sugi and Lacs
10. Prs Private Stock


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 17, 2018)

Blackmachine duh...

But if one isn't available you can never go wrong with...
Hufschmid
Vik
BRJ
S7G
Decibel
Halo
Devries
Sherman
Sims Custom Shop


----------



## Ebony (Apr 17, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> Hufschmid



Keep seeing this one being mentioned in a bad light, but I can't find the horror stories when searching. Any forum-gurus wanna help out?


----------



## stevexc (Apr 17, 2018)

Ebony said:


> Keep seeing this one being mentioned in a bad light, but I can't find the horror stories when searching. Any forum-gurus wanna help out?



You won't find any, it got to the point where he expressly asked that everything be removed. For a while the name itself was in the language filter.


----------



## gunch (Apr 17, 2018)

Ebony said:


> Keep seeing this one being mentioned in a bad light, but I can't find the horror stories when searching. Any forum-gurus wanna help out?



Circa 2010-2011 The maker himself was a huge post-whore here and finally made one of the mods mad enough to threaten to take action to curb it then he "self banned" himself (then banned for real I think) and was mega salty about it and made a few sock puppets and talked mad shit off site. He is probably (among other people) the reason why self promotion isn't allowed here outside of the dealers and group buys forum anymore.


----------



## Kobalt (Apr 17, 2018)

Jackson and Ibanez.

I've owned many Schecters and would love to add them to the list. They are amazing guitars specs, build quality, price...but the necks don't cut it for me, and that's an absolute deal killer for me. I like my necks wide, thin, and relatively flat.


----------



## SlamLiguez (Apr 17, 2018)

Jackson purely because of the fact that they have so many unique body shapes, the kelly, the warrior, the V shapes! My dream guitar is a seven string kelly and Dave Davidsons sig is absolute sex. Second WOULD be ibanez if they'd just stop making superstrats. Everyone's got superstrats and my whole thing is diversity in looks. Hearing necrophagist and seeing how suicmez played influenced me a lot when I was young, If the Xiphos would have remained in production back then, I guarantee I'd be saying ibanez today lol. Plus I feel like Ibbies are the "metal starter kit" brand
/rant over lmao


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 17, 2018)

SlamLiguez said:


> Jackson purely because of the fact that they have so many unique body shapes, the kelly, the warrior, the V shapes! My dream guitar is a seven string kelly and Dave Davidsons sig is absolute sex. Second WOULD be ibanez if they'd just stop making superstrats. Everyone's got superstrats and my whole thing is diversity in looks. Hearing necrophagist and seeing how suicmez played influenced me a lot when I was young, If the Xiphos would have remained in production back then, I guarantee I'd be saying ibanez today lol. Plus I feel like Ibbies are the "metal starter kit" brand
> /rant over lmao





I would agree. My favorite shapes are the Kelly and warrior. The V's including the rhoads are also nice, but I mainly play sitting down and the stuff I would want config wise would be through the custom shop so I don't think it would be worth it to pay that much money for a guitar I probably won't use. I also love my soloists as well.\











This concept is what I would want on a soloist, warrior and kelly. Reversed headstocks, blank ebony board except for the 12th fret (I would have MOP on mine instead of abalone), trans black burst, ivoroid binding, Still debating on whether I want a mahogany body or not and I would also want to keep the neck painted instead of oiled. This config would run me anywhere from $3500-$3800 depending on the dealer I go to an additional costs would be added if I decide to go with the non jb/59' config and other little tweaks. Other than this would be my dream one. Can't decide on what* shade* of transparent black I would want since there are a few different ones, but the guys at CMC said they could try to get it down as best they can.

Here is some of the other shades as I like to call it:


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 17, 2018)

Holy hell those are nice Jacksons. Thanks for sharing.

Ultimately, my favorite shape is the good ol' Dinky. I've tried a bunch of their models, including a few Soloists, and I still think the Dinky takes the cake for me. I like the smaller size, and it's super comfortable to me, both sitting and standing. My two DK2s are phenomenal players, and they were very inexpensive to boot.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 18, 2018)

esp

jackson

ibby

ltd

looking to get a custom built or try to pick up skervesen or kxk. would really like a daemoness...


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Apr 18, 2018)

Jackson, Ibanez, BC Rich, Esp


----------



## khm (Apr 18, 2018)

No matter what direction I go in Guitar wise, I still always end up back with Ibanez


----------



## angl2k (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm an ESP fanboy but they earned it because every (Japanese) ESP I ordered literally has been perfect quality with immaculate fretwork. They also sit firmly in my price bracket of E 2000-2500 tops. There's not much that can compete with them in that bracket.

If only Jackson or Schecter had something of higher quality than MIK but less than the USA custom shop then I'll consider a Soloist or Dinky or a nice Hellraiser... I can only hope


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 18, 2018)

1. Skervesen



4. Jackson
5. Some MIJ Ibanez with Wizard necks


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 18, 2018)

I agree with above.

1. Skervesen


2. Mayones, Suhr, PRS



3. The other 30+ brands I've owned


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 18, 2018)

angl2k said:


> If only Jackson or Schecter had something of higher quality than MIK but less than the USA custom shop then I'll consider a Soloist or Dinky or a nice Hellraiser... I can only hope



Schecter makes their stuff in korea and Jackson makes there stuff in indonesia.

I would agree that jackson and schecter don't really have something that is possibly a MIJ or lower end MIA guitars that would fit in the $1300+ range.

Jackson has a huge gap being that the most expensive pro series item is $1300 (Dave Davidson Warrior), but the gap goes from there to $2700 where you reach USA models in black or white depending on the retailers. 

If you buy used though that gap is filled and most likely you can afford a minty soloist in that price range


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 18, 2018)

Vhyle said:


> Holy hell those are nice Jacksons. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Ultimately, my favorite shape is the good ol' Dinky. I've tried a bunch of their models, including a few Soloists, and I still think the Dinky takes the cake for me. I like the smaller size, and it's super comfortable to me, both sitting and standing. My two DK2s are phenomenal players, and they were very inexpensive to boot.




The dinky is nice, but for me it doesn't mix. I tried a couple of dinky's and found that I prefer the neck through construction compared to bolt on. If the dinky had a set in neck I would consider it since they tend to have maple boards which is something I don't have yet


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 18, 2018)

angl2k said:


> I'm an ESP fanboy but they earned it because every (Japanese) ESP I ordered literally has been perfect quality with immaculate fretwork. They also sit firmly in my price bracket of E 2000-2500 tops. There's not much that can compete with them in that bracket.
> 
> If only Jackson or Schecter had something of higher quality than MIK but less than the USA custom shop then I'll consider a Soloist or Dinky or a nice Hellraiser... I can only hope




ESP E-II are really good quality. Tried a couple of them and was only disatisified only because I didn't like the FRX shape, but other that, top notch shit


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 18, 2018)

Ebony said:


> 1. Fodera
> 2. Alembic
> *3. Ritter*
> 4. Jimmy Foster (1948-2011)
> ...



Played one before and was like hey this isn't that bad I wonder how much it (looks at price tag $40k) WTF!?!?!?!?!?! 

It wouldn't have been my choice even if it were a 1/10th of that.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 18, 2018)

khm said:


> No matter what direction I go in Guitar wise, I still always end up back with Ibanez



i'm the same way bro. I have tried lots of different brands, (ESP, Jackson, fender, Gibson, Dragonfly, parker, Kiesel etc) and I always end back up with my Ibbies, especially now with my 550 getting the Carvin M22SD-AP11-M22N pickups installed, the thing sings more than ever.


----------



## Jujex (Apr 18, 2018)

1- Jackson for designing the coolest guitars evva
2-Mayones

Ibanez(prestige), Tom Anderson, Kiesel, Ran

There are a few custom builders that I would love to try since their guitars seem incredible (mostly english ones) but have not tried them so I would not add them.

I've owned other brands and enjoy them but as a brands I prefer those in general.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 18, 2018)

I really wish I could afford a Ruokangas. The hellcat is awesome.


----------



## Vyn (Apr 18, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Schecter makes their stuff in korea and Jackson makes there stuff in indonesia.
> 
> I would agree that jackson and schecter don't really have something that is possibly a MIJ or lower end MIA guitars that would fit in the $1300+ range.
> 
> ...



So much this. Jackson not having a mid-high priced guitar line is probably the thing that lets them down the most. The indo's can need a good set-up, possibly fret-dress/level before they play mint and the prices on the USA models are bonkers new


----------



## Ebony (Apr 18, 2018)

Wolfos said:


> Played one before and was like hey this isn't that bad I wonder how much it (looks at price tag $40k) WTF!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> It wouldn't have been my choice even if it were a 1/10th of that.



Many of his instruments _are _about a 1/10/th of that.


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 18, 2018)

Ebony said:


> Many of his instruments _are _about a 1/10/th of that.


Haha fair enough, I was just sharing my experience! Cheapest guitar of his in the store was $18k


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 18, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> Blackmachine duh...
> 
> But if one isn't available you can never go wrong with...
> Hufschmid
> ...


I can't edit it but I forgot to add Roter. Everybody needs at least one Roter.


----------



## PBC (Apr 18, 2018)

Very likely I'm part of the minority but:

1) Dean: 
their cheaper line, sub $600, are not great but everything I've owned and tried in the mid-tier and upper price range has been excellent. My top 2 guitars are, surprisingly Deans, which I never would have expected. Trying to save up so I could maybe get a custom through Nick at the Axe Palace.

2) ESP/LTD: 
Always felt great and seemed to have the specs for exactly what I'm looking for.

3) Schecter:
Good specs and guitars.

4) Agile: 
This is my go to because Kurt usually stocks guitars that none of the other manufacturers do: 7 string with 28 and 30 scale/longer scaled fanned fret ERGs. I like their neck-through design, rounder radius, and thicker neck profile however they usually require some TLC and pickup swaps before they really shine. 

Although I have yet to invest in boutique brands I would like to own someday a Ran and a Ruokangas which would probably be the best guitars I'll ever touch.

Not the biggest Ibanez user. I enjoy their basses but I've become less and less enamored with their skinny necks and flatter radius guitars as time goes by. I do have one Ibanez that's a Ultra Prestige shaped which is much more C shaped than their Wizard (I found to be a blockier D) that plays awesome but that's their top of the line.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 18, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> I really wish I could afford a Ruokangas. The hellcat is awesome.


Suomilainen custom guitars? I need to check these out.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 18, 2018)

Vyn said:


> So much this. Jackson not having a mid-high priced guitar line is probably the thing that lets them down the most. The indo's can need a good set-up, possibly fret-dress/level before they play mint and the prices on the USA models are bonkers new




Agreed $2700 for a soloist in black? really? Like it is Jackson and all, but if I am gonna spend multiple thousands of dollars, I rather save up a bit of extra cash $3500-$3800 and go to the Custom Shop and have them build my dream soloist, warrior, rhoads, king V


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 18, 2018)

Ebony said:


> Many of his instruments _are _about a 1/10/th of that.



$4k is still a lot for an instrument. Really, that is quite a bit


----------



## Ebony (Apr 18, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> $4k is still a lot for an instrument. Really, that is quite a bit



If by instrument you mean electric solidbody guitars made within a certain framework, then I agree.


----------



## Mad-Max (Apr 18, 2018)

From the dawn of time it was always Jackson. I still have a soft spot for them. Then for a couple years Schecter was really the bees knees for me. I like a lot of their stuff, and happen to own a Banshee Elite 7 I really dig. Only thing I'm still getting used to after having it for 3 years is the 27 inch scale. I tend to feel more comfortable with a 26.5 or 25.5 inch scale. 

These days I'm far more open minded. I really like PRS and I like Ibanez since I own 2 of them. I've been looking at the boutique level here lately since what I have in mind for my next guitar purchase is very specific and it seems like only the higher end brands really make anything remotely close to it.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 18, 2018)

Jackson. I had Ibanez for a long time but the flat necks just gave my hands pain and fatigue. The Jackson necks are absolutely the best for me. Plus they look 80's cool. It was like you think of Thrash metal back then it everyone had Jacksons at one point.

I really saved up money to acquire custom shop pieces from Jackson.


----------



## yuri_1973 (Apr 18, 2018)

1. Vigier

2. Ibanez (MIJ)

3. Others


----------



## BigBossAF (Apr 18, 2018)

1. PRS
2. Jackson
3. Ibanez


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 18, 2018)

Ebony said:


> If by instrument you mean electric solidbody guitars made within a certain framework, then I agree.



Yes that is what I meant. At that point I would have something custom built for my specs with my brand (Just my favorite one) or a brand that I would like to give my money to do so. For just a guitar made from that brand for 4k the only exception for me in my case would be a reissue of the Jackson Randy Rhoads Concorde that costs a fuck ton, but it is the only one I would spend shit loads of money on


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 18, 2018)

Mad-Max said:


> From the dawn of time it was always Jackson. I still have a soft spot for them. Then for a couple years Schecter was really the bees knees for me. I like a lot of their stuff, and happen to own a Banshee Elite 7 I really dig. Only thing I'm still getting used to after having it for 3 years is the 27 inch scale. I tend to feel more comfortable with a 26.5 or 25.5 inch scale.
> 
> These days I'm far more open minded. I really like PRS and I like Ibanez since I own 2 of them. I've been looking at the boutique level here lately since what I have in mind for my next guitar purchase is very specific and it seems like only the higher end brands really make anything remotely close to it.




I am fairly open minded (except for gibson I don't feel like paying $2900 for a standard model, sorry gibson I ain't no ceo of a company) but there is nothing out there that really grasps my interest like Jackson does. Schecter is a close runner up since they have quality products in lower price ranges (not that jackson doesn't have this, it is just not what I want specifically) and others would be LTD if I can't find anything with those two. That hasn't happened yet, so I think I will be wil Schecter and Jackson for a long time unless a company does something that I absolutely love


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 18, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Jackson. I had Ibanez for a long time but the flat necks just gave my hands pain and fatigue. The Jackson necks are absolutely the best for me. Plus they look 80's cool. It was like you think of Thrash metal back then it everyone had Jacksons at one point.
> 
> I really saved up money to acquire custom shop pieces from Jackson.



Agreed. I am planning on getting another soloist in black and maybe a kelly or warrior aswell, maybe not. Other than I wanna do my specific specs for the custom shop in a soloist, warrior, kelly, rhoads, and king v. That is what I want since I have certain specifics that isn't being done on the pro, usa, or custom models. Nothing too abstract just a few things that I would tweak for me


----------



## Rawkmann (Apr 18, 2018)

1 - Schecter
2 - PRS
3 - Gibson (I really like mine!)

Totally out of reach runner-ups for being the two best made guitars I've ever played but can't really afford: 
1 - Tom Anderson
2 - Vigier


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 18, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> ..., but if I am gonna spend multiple thousands of dollars, I rather save up a bit of extra cash $3500-$3800 and go to the Custom Shop and have them build my dream soloist, warrior, rhoads, king V



If I had $3,500-$3,800 to spend on a Jackson custom shop guitar, I would definitely have them build this for me. With 24 frets, though.





Or this.





Jackson guitars with bloody finishes are so awesome looking.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 18, 2018)

Rosal76 said:


> If I had $3,500-$3,800 to spend on a Jackson custom shop guitar, I would definitely have them build this for me. With 24 frets, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those are nice. You would be looking at upwards of 5k for the extreme version of the kelly. it would be $3200 with the finish instead


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 18, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Those are nice. You would be looking at upwards of 5k for the extreme version of the kelly.



That's exactly how much they wanted. 5k. The store who had it was Drumcity Guitarland. I talked to the sales guy on the phone and he told me the guitar was built for ex-Deicide guitarist, Eric Hoffman, he (Eric) didn't want it because there was something he didn't like on the guitar and they (store) picked it up. I wanted it really bad but I didn't have 5k to spend on a guitar.


----------



## Possessed (Apr 18, 2018)

Rosal76 said:


> If I had $3,500-$3,800 to spend on a Jackson custom shop guitar, I would definitely have them build this for me. With 24 frets, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean this


----------



## khm (Apr 18, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> i'm the same way bro. I have tried lots of different brands, (ESP, Jackson, fender, Gibson, Dragonfly, parker, Kiesel etc) and I always end back up with my Ibbies, especially now with my 550 getting the Carvin M22SD-AP11-M22N pickups installed, the thing sings more than ever.



Indeed man, in the last 30 years I have played and owned most brands, I love my custom Hapas, but I still consistantly pick up my old MIJ 550, they just have some serious mojo to them !


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 18, 2018)

Possessed said:


> You mean this


That has a vanilla shake finish underneath it. So it would be around 4k or so


----------



## Edika (Apr 18, 2018)

From the brands I've tried I like so far Jacksons the most in terms of neck profile. I've liked almost all Jackson necks I've tried. I recently got to play a Kelly USA and it was surprisingly different and dare I say chunkier.

Then my next favorite instrument from a playability aspect would be my Ibanez prestige. A bit too thin but it is quite comfy and well made.

I love my Carvin and how it sounds and while the neck profile is good, it's not as good as the Jacksons and Ibanez so it'll be my third choice. Not sure I would buy more though with the current situation at Kiesel.

I had an LTD and Schecter SLS and both were fantastic guitars for the price. The Schecter felt like a more expensive instrument.

So in short my favorite would be Jackson so far. But I haven't been able to try most brands so I'm not sure if it'll stay that way in the future.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 18, 2018)

Edika said:


> From the brands I've tried I like so far Jacksons the most in terms of neck profile. I've liked almost all Jackson necks I've tried. I recently got to play a Kelly USA and it was surprisingly different and dare I say chunkier.
> 
> Then my next favorite instrument from a playability aspect would be my Ibanez prestige. A bit too thin but it is quite comfy and well made.
> 
> ...



I've always liked my Carvin JB200 and Kiesel V220. What has soured me on them is the idiot flapping his jaws and turds dripping out. I think the V220 is a great V design and it plays great and sounds great but you don't really wanna give notoriety to a known jack ass. I think for thicker profiles, the profile on my JB200 is amazing (I say that only because I prefer thin Ibanez necks, and compared to Wizard necks, the Carvin Thinner neck profile is pretty thick).


----------



## Cynicanal (Apr 18, 2018)

Kiesel profiles, "thicker"? The only brands I've encountered that are thinner than the Kiesel thin are Ibby and some Jackson profiles (but not the standard, which is really similar).


----------



## Athor (Apr 18, 2018)

BC.Rich superstrats.


----------



## Darkscience (Apr 18, 2018)

ESP, I own 3, and all of them are flawless quality wise. I would like to try a nice Jackson to see how they are, I seem to only read excellent things about them. I also like some Ibanez guitars. I respect PRS and Music Man quality as well, but I do not see myself wanting to buy either.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 18, 2018)

Cynicanal said:


> Kiesel profiles, "thicker"? The only brands I've encountered that are thinner than the Kiesel thin are Ibby and some Jackson profiles (but not the standard, which is really similar).



Thats my point though. I prefer Ibby wizard necks over all others, which compared to that, the THNN has some considerable difference. the THNN is closest to the MIJ Wizard II neck from Ibanez, which I also like a lot on my rgr580


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 18, 2018)

Darkscience said:


> ESP, I own 3, and all of them are flawless quality wise. I would like to try a nice Jackson to see how they are, I seem to only read excellent things about them. I also like some Ibanez guitars. I respect PRS and Music Man quality as well, but I do not see myself wanting to buy either.




I could see myself with a EBMM john petrucci model of some sort in stealth black. If I get a deal on it. ESP I am indifferent on, but don't see myself owning one for whatever reason. Ibanez and PRS are out of the equation. I don't like PRS. I can't get along with the body shapes at all and I think the bird inlays are disgusting IMO


----------



## Edika (Apr 19, 2018)

I think the only neck profile I instantly disliked was a friends Gibson Les Paul Custom. I think it had the 50's profile. Excellent guitar, lovely sounding, heavy as hell even with the weight relief but it was so uncomfortable to play. I'm sure I could get used to it but damn my initial reaction was not great.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 19, 2018)

Edika said:


> I think the only neck profile I instantly disliked was a friends Gibson Les Paul Custom. I think it had the 50's profile. Excellent guitar, lovely sounding, heavy as hell even with the weight relief but it was so uncomfortable to play. I'm sure I could get used to it but damn my initial reaction was not great.




same thing happened here with Ibanez. I picked one up and didn't like it. The neck was not for me. I tried out another model that was higher end thinking that that would be the fix and I realized that I just don't like ibanez because of their necks.

Also speaking of Les Paul Customs, I played an R9 at GC once (Basically a 59' copy) and I actually liked the stuff you said you disliked. I like the heavy weight (The fucker at the store weighed 12 pounds ) I like the big neck aswell. Even though the guitar had low output pickups, I played it through a mesa and fuk that sounded soooooooo good. But for $4k, USED I didn't find it to be that worth it. Plus it didn't have a floyd so yep.


----------



## Edika (Apr 19, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> same thing happened here with Ibanez. I picked one up and didn't like it. The neck was not for me. I tried out another model that was higher end thinking that that would be the fix and I realized that I just don't like ibanez because of their necks.
> 
> Also speaking of Les Paul Customs, I played an R9 at GC once (Basically a 59' copy) and I actually liked the stuff you said you disliked. I like the heavy weight (The fucker at the store weighed 12 pounds ) I like the big neck aswell. Even though the guitar had low output pickups, I played it through a mesa and fuk that sounded soooooooo good. But for $4k, USED I didn't find it to be that worth it. Plus it didn't have a floyd so yep.



The only thing that did throw me off was the chunky profile. Everything was spot on. Lately I don't see much effect between switching guitars as I have a few with different profiles just for that. It was the first guitar in a while that felt so different it impacted my playing. Still a great guitar and I wouldn't mind getting one at some point but at the price point these go for I find other stuff I like more.

Ibanez guitars are also not for everyone. I had an Indonesian VBT700 that had a thin neck I didn't care about. I've tried a few Prestiges in shops that were ok but not world changing like some people describe them. The one I do have though, even if it still has a thin neck, it's just so smooth to play and I love it. It has the Wizzard Prestige profile which is really nice. But yes I do prefer a bit more meat on the neck lol.

It seems that you would lime the Kelly USA profile. Before getting this guitar the only profiles I had tried where the Dinky MIJ, the Soloist USA, the SLAT MIJ 7 string and the KVX10. All of them more or less a D shape thin and quite shreddy with of course some differences. But the Kelly seems rounder and chunkier a bit maybe closer to an actual Explorer. Still a really comfy profile, just not what you'd expect from a Jackson.


----------



## Cynicanal (Apr 19, 2018)

Strange that your Kelly had a thicker profile than your other Jacksons when, by the specs, it's supposed to have the thinner and flatter "speed" neck.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 19, 2018)

Edika said:


> The only thing that did throw me off was the chunky profile. Everything was spot on. Lately I don't see much effect between switching guitars as I have a few with different profiles just for that. It was the first guitar in a while that felt so different it impacted my playing. Still a great guitar and I wouldn't mind getting one at some point but at the price point these go for I find other stuff I like more.
> 
> Ibanez guitars are also not for everyone. I had an Indonesian VBT700 that had a thin neck I didn't care about. I've tried a few Prestiges in shops that were ok but not world changing like some people describe them. The one I do have though, even if it still has a thin neck, it's just so smooth to play and I love it. It has the Wizzard Prestige profile which is really nice. But yes I do prefer a bit more meat on the neck lol.
> 
> It seems that you would lime the Kelly USA profile. Before getting this guitar the only profiles I had tried where the Dinky MIJ, the Soloist USA, the SLAT MIJ 7 string and the KVX10. All of them more or less a D shape thin and quite shreddy with of course some differences. But the Kelly seems rounder and chunkier a bit maybe closer to an actual Explorer. Still a really comfy profile, just not what you'd expect from a Jackson.




I've been told I would like the USA Rhoads and Kelly neck profile since they have more roundness to them, but stil shred


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 19, 2018)

Cynicanal said:


> Strange that your Kelly had a thicker profile than your other Jacksons when, by the specs, it's supposed to have the thinner and flatter "speed" neck.



That is what it would have. I don't know if Jackson did that for a certain amount of years if so what years. I know that if you go to the right dealer they can try to get Jackson to allow you to get that on your CS guitar. I heard that the CS is really fucking stubborn when it comes to that and they'll charge like a crazy amount extra just for that. Like $500 is what I heard one time


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 19, 2018)

-Suhr
-Tom Anderson
-Godin
-PRS
-ESP
-Ibanez (although their QC for Indonesian models upsets me)
-Schecter


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 19, 2018)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> -Suhr
> -Tom Anderson
> -Godin
> -PRS
> ...




That is a pretty solid list


----------



## Darkscience (Apr 19, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I could see myself with a EBMM john petrucci model of some sort in stealth black. If I get a deal on it. ESP I am indifferent on, but don't see myself owning one for whatever reason. Ibanez and PRS are out of the equation. I don't like PRS. I can't get along with the body shapes at all and I think the bird inlays are disgusting IMO



I agree about the bird inlays, not my thing.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Apr 19, 2018)

Despite my handle, ESP is number 1. There are superb instruments at every price point. The custom/Original/Navigator stuff can't be beat. Too good, really

Even though my nr 2, Ibanez with it's JC line does come close. And I love the Wizard profile. Prestiges I've had have been super consistent (and very good), as have the late 90's MIJ 7-stringers and of course the OG late 80's RG 5xx series guitars. Very dependable and consistent quality

Surprisingly, maybe Gibson is my number three. I have three LP Customs, 68 reissues, and they are excellent guitars all round. They might be a bit risky buys sight unseen, but any high end Gibson re-sells quickly regardless

So they are not perfect, but neither are my number 4: Jackson USA. 12 US Soloists in, and not one I consider a great guitar. Almost all have some defects I can't overlook. My Gibsons have some of those problems too, but they are easier to fix, it seems. I think I'm gonna battle it out with my last MAH Soloist and see if I can match my ESP Mirage at 1/3 the cost in tone and playability. It just looks so good


----------



## metalstrike (Apr 19, 2018)

My current standings are as follows, based on my past and potential future business.

1. EBMM: My JP12 and Majesty 7 are my favorite guitars by far and the only ones that I haven't considered selling after trying out and owning many different guitars from many brands. For future guitars though, I'm probably going elsewhere as I purchased a defective JP15 that was returned immediately and have seen some other disappointing flaws happen to recent builds from them. Plus, I only like the JP models from them so I think I'm good at the moment with them. 

2. Ibanez: The guitar company that brought on my love for electrics and probably my second favorite brand. They might be number 1 overall if they had a wider selection of builds and more high end specs to choose from without paying ridiculous money.

Which brings me to future guitars/builds. I want to get an 8 string built because most store bought options that I've tried have either been disappointing and or sold/returned like a Boden OS and RG852. I'm interested in brands like Mayones, Aristides, and US Strandbergs but $4k plus is too rich for my blood, not to mention that I can't try those first. Schecters/LTD have had bad QC in my experience even though I want to like them. Which brings me to Kiesel.

I loved my DC700 that I built in 2012 and the only reason I sold it was because I couldn't get used to having a gloss painted neck (which was my bad for not getting tung oil, though their gloss doesn't rule like EBMM's). Now I'm close to doing another build with them. I know about all of the shit that happened in the past few years with QC and some disgusting customer service issues. That is one MAJOR thing holding me back from doing business with them considering how picky I am. However, I'm noticing less issues pop up lately, and I'm in the unique position of only living 15 minutes from their factory and showroom and was quite impressed with all of the guitars there. A big improvement from when I went in a few years ago. They better build my guitar correctly or they'll see a LOT of me!! They also seem to have less issues if you don't ask for any "option 50" stuff, which they do like to push. We'll shall see.

Anyone else know where else could I go to get a decent quality semi custom guitar built to my specs without going over $2k?

Other guitar brands I'd like to try one day are Suhr, Tom Anderson. I love PRS aesthetically but they aren't comfortable for me.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 19, 2018)

1b4n3z said:


> 12 US Soloists in, and not one I consider a great guitar. Almost all have some defects I can't overlook.



Can you please explain some of the defects? Also did you buy these used and if not did you notice these things occur when you first bought the guitar?


----------



## metalstrike (Apr 20, 2018)

Well I’m glad I found this thread. It made me look into Schecters recent offerings which I have ignored until now and have found the C-7 multiscale SLS Elite, which has around 90% of the specs I wanted in a new build for around $1k less than Kiesel. Tempting indeed!


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 20, 2018)

metalstrike said:


> Well I’m glad I found this thread. It made me look into Schecters recent offerings which I have ignored until now and have found the C-7 multiscale SLS Elite, which has around 90% of the specs I wanted in a new build for around $1k less than Kiesel. Tempting indeed!




Get it! Schecter is great quality stuff!


----------



## 1b4n3z (Apr 20, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Can you please explain some of the defects? Also did you buy these used and if not did you notice these things occur when you first bought the guitar?



Sure, most (9) of them had bridge route misalignment ranging from 'not quite' to 'wtf'. Usually those guitars had strings pulled to the treble side very close to the edge. Some guitars had the bridge (Floyd Rose in all of them) positioned more in line with the neck, but at the cost of literally rubbing the trem route wall. 

A couple had high nut shelves requiring tech attention, one had a weird fretboard radius where the treble side was almost dead on 90 degrees, while the bass side curved normally (looking down along the neck, from the nut end). 

Finishes were great every time, not cosmetic issues or anything. Frets are a little soft. Some never sounded very good with my usual set up of pickups and electronics - always somewhat muddy. The best so far was a 1990 Soloist Custom I think, but it weighed a ton and I didn't quite like the graphic on that.

Please remember, my gripes are all relative to price. At ~3K euros Jackson USA battles against ESP Originals and Ibanez J-Customs. 

I bought all of mine used, some were trade-ins and I know these days how to (roughly) tell from pictures what I'm getting.


----------



## Force (Apr 20, 2018)

Jackson all the way, I also include Charvel in this. Best necks in the business. 

Then ESP/LTD, they're the closest to Jackson in feel from my experience. 

Thirdly is Ibanez, always thought they were good but not my cup of tea until I bought one. BC Rich have lost the plot so Ibanez now take this spot.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 20, 2018)

1b4n3z said:


> Sure, most (9) of them had bridge route misalignment ranging from 'not quite' to 'wtf'. Usually those guitars had strings pulled to the treble side very close to the edge. Some guitars had the bridge (Floyd Rose in all of them) positioned more in line with the neck, but at the cost of literally rubbing the trem route wall.
> 
> A couple had high nut shelves requiring tech attention, one had a weird fretboard radius where the treble side was almost dead on 90 degrees, while the bass side curved normally (looking down along the neck, from the nut end).
> 
> ...



Hm, I haven't heard of these defects at all on production and custom models. I follow the Jackson online forum and have been browsing through the threads and haven't seen any mention of this. Not saying that what you said has no validity it is just I am suprised you had such a bad experience with Jackson


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 20, 2018)

Sue me: Gibson. Explorers and V's are my thing, I have 3 explorers and one V (it mainly has to do with ergonomics: I like guitar with little wood above the bridge as I play with my wrist flexed) and had zero issues with any of them.
Quality wise Amfisound would likely come first, but I just can't afford more than one so I didn't get to play others as they are pretty rare.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Apr 20, 2018)

Andromalia said:


> Sue me: Gibson. Explorers and V's are my thing, I have 3 explorers and one V (it mainly has to do with ergonomics: I like guitar with little wood above the bridge as I play with my wrist flexed) and had zero issues with any of them.
> Quality wise Amfisound would likely come first, but I just can't afford more than one so I didn't get to play others as they are pretty rare.



I WANT to like Gibson. They're really pretty, they feel great, and they tend to sound good for what they are. I'm always turned off of the idea of buying one, by either the quality control issues (many of which I've seen firsthand just trying them at stores) or the pricetag... sometimes both...


----------



## 1b4n3z (Apr 20, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Hm, I haven't heard of these defects at all on production and custom models. I follow the Jackson online forum and have been browsing through the threads and haven't seen any mention of this. Not saying that what you said has no validity it is just I am suprised you had such a bad experience with Jackson



Yeah I too have followed the forum for some 10 + years and I remember there being a few threads about the string misalignment at some point. All I have owned were Soloists, and everything I've seen points at a not-so-perfect CNC programming, but then again, it might be just me 

I traded away my last Jackson this evening, but I intend to hunt down the perfect Soloist in due time. Maybe it really is the number one brand, as I can't give up on it?


----------



## 1b4n3z (Apr 20, 2018)

Ah double post.


----------



## absolutorigin (Apr 20, 2018)

I love pretty much all brands. If I had to choose, PRS is my favorite, but I still love guitars from Gibson, Fender, Jackson, Thorn, Suhr, Mayones, Vik, Vigier, Aristedes, Ernie Ball MM, Ibanez, Washburn, ESP and even BC Rich. Almost every brand has a model that I like, I don’t discriminate .


----------



## Beefmuffin (Apr 20, 2018)

Favorite production line brand = EBMM
Favorite custom shop = Daemoness
Honorable mention to Jackson for anything they do that has 7 strings and a reverse headstock


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 20, 2018)

Anything that feels good in my hands and sounds good to my ear.


----------



## ZombieDank (Apr 20, 2018)

I've always been a fan of ESP/LTD but since I recently picked up a C-7 FR SLS Elite, Schecter may be my new favorite.

Would love to try a Mayones, Skervesen, or Strandberg sometime though.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 20, 2018)

1b4n3z said:


> Yeah I too have followed the forum for some 10 + years and I remember there being a few threads about the string misalignment at some point. All I have owned were Soloists, and everything I've seen points at a not-so-perfect CNC programming, but then again, it might be just me
> 
> I traded away my last Jackson this evening, but I intend to hunt down the perfect Soloist in due time. Maybe it really is the number one brand, as I can't give up on it?




Maybe look at custom shop? I have seen a thread on there today about that, but I recall them saying that the CS addressed it and it was resolved. Who knows for sure though


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 20, 2018)

absolutorigin said:


> I love pretty much all brands. If I had to choose, PRS is my favorite, but I still love guitars from Gibson, Fender, Jackson, Thorn, Suhr, Mayones, Vik, Vigier, Aristedes, Ernie Ball MM, Ibanez, Washburn, ESP and even BC Rich. Almost every brand has a model that I like, I don’t discriminate .



I can agree to that. I can pick a guitar from each of those brands that I would play EXCEPT Gibson. What Gibson offers does not interest me at all. I prefer floyd roses and highly modded metal guitars


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 20, 2018)

ZombieDank said:


> I've always been a fan of ESP/LTD but since I recently picked up a C-7 FR SLS Elite, Schecter may be my new favorite.
> 
> Would love to try a Mayones, Skervesen, or Strandberg sometime though.




Schecter IMO is the underdog in the community. If people would pick one up they are just the best! Also they offer a ton of stuff besides metal guitars. They have hollow bodies on there website and such


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 20, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Schecter IMO is the underdog in the community. If people would pick one up they are just the best! Also they offer a ton of stuff besides metal guitars. They have hollow bodies on there website and such



They aren't underdogs based on this thread, more like Ibanez is


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 20, 2018)

For me it's a really tough call between Suhr and Mayones. 

Suhr being the first brand I would recommend to anybody asking "what is the best guitar you ever owned or played?"


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 20, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> They aren't underdogs based on this thread, more like Ibanez is




Of course in this thread they dominate, I am talking generally within the guitar community. A lot of people have some misconceptiions of them as a brand or whatever and don't understand that for the money you pay they are worth your every buck!

I bought a b-stock Schecter hellraiser hybrid that someone had returned and had it for one day and the only thing that is wrong that I have found is a VERY VERY light scratch on the tremolo and you can only see it if you have a flashlight on it.

I bought it for $635 for a guitar that retails new for $1050. I bring that up since it practically brand new if you don't get into semantic bullshit and I will tell you, this guitar is one of my best! I wouldn't mind buying a schecter full price if it caught my eye. Schecter has some great quality stuff and I hope that doesn't change!


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 20, 2018)

Musiscience said:


> For me it's a really tough call between Suhr and Mayones.
> 
> Suhr being the first brand I would recommend to anybody asking "what is the best guitar you ever owned or played?"



Mayones has some nice models. I like the setius gothic, omg that is a beauuuuuuuuuty!!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 20, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Of course in this thread they dominate, I am talking generally within the guitar community. A lot of people have some misconceptiions of them as a brand or whatever and don't understand that for the money you pay they are worth your every buck!
> 
> I bought a b-stock Schecter hellraiser hybrid that someone had returned and had it for one day and the only thing that is wrong that I have found is a VERY VERY light scratch on the tremolo and you can only see it if you have a flashlight on it.
> 
> I bought it for $635 for a guitar that retails new for $1050. I bring that up since it practically brand new if you don't get into semantic bullshit and I will tell you, this guitar is one of my best! I wouldn't mind buying a schecter full price if it caught my eye. Schecter has some great quality stuff and I hope that doesn't change!



I'd try a schecter but none of them come stock with the pasadena pups in Japan


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 21, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> That is what it would have. I don't know if Jackson did that for a certain amount of years if so what years.



From what I understand, that is the case for those Kellys. My friend has two Pro series KE3s, and one of them has the speed neck. The one equipped with it is a 1996, if I'm not mistaken. The other KE3 is newer. But the one with the speed neck is phenomenal, and it feels different from all the other Jacksons that we've tried (he's a Jackson nut too, for the record). But yes, I believe that certain neck was in limited production.

EDIT: It should also be noted that his speed neck KE3 has "professional" on the headstock. The other one is after 1996 so it just has the Jackson logo, although it's the same series.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 21, 2018)

Vhyle said:


> From what I understand, that is the case for those Kellys. My friend has two Pro series KE3s, and one of them has the speed neck. The one equipped with it is a 1996, if I'm not mistaken. The other KE3 is newer. But the one with the speed neck is phenomenal, and it feels different from all the other Jacksons that we've tried (he's a Jackson nut too, for the record). But yes, I believe that certain neck was in limited production.
> 
> EDIT: It should also be noted that his speed neck KE3 has "professional" on the headstock. The other one is after 1996 so it just has the Jackson logo, although it's the same series.




I am familiar with the OG pro series with the professional written on the headstock. Those are some of the finest guitars as I have heard from long time jackson players who lived longer than me and watched the company grow from start to finish. 

How would you say the neck is different compared to the standard jackson neck. I have a USA soloist with the standard neck profile and I would like to know how they differ


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 21, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> I'd try a schecter but none of them come stock with the pasadena pups in Japan




Buy used? Do you have any stores that have a good return policy and have schecters that have the pasadenas? If not and you have a store that has schecters online and has a good return policy try and scout out from there and if you haven't found anything from those 3 recommendations then I dunno. 

I live in the states so I have never experienced all three of those problems. A store maybe not having something I like is common, but a combo of those 3 has never crossed my path.

Wish you the best man, they are really top notch guitars for the price


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 21, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Of course in this thread they dominate, I am talking generally within the guitar community. A lot of people have some misconceptiions of them as a brand or whatever and don't understand that for the money you pay they are worth your every buck!
> 
> I bought a b-stock Schecter hellraiser hybrid that someone had returned and had it for one day and the only thing that is wrong that I have found is a VERY VERY light scratch on the tremolo and you can only see it if you have a flashlight on it.
> 
> I bought it for $635 for a guitar that retails new for $1050. I bring that up since it practically brand new if you don't get into semantic bullshit and I will tell you, this guitar is one of my best! I wouldn't mind buying a schecter full price if it caught my eye. Schecter has some great quality stuff and I hope that doesn't change!



I'd try a schecter but none of them come stock with the pasadena pups in Japan 


JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Buy used? Do you have any stores that have a good return policy and have schecters that have the pasadenas? If not and you have a store that has schecters online and has a good return policy try and scout out from there and if you haven't found anything from those 3 recommendations then I dunno.
> 
> I live in the states so I have never experienced all three of those problems. A store maybe not having something I like is common, but a combo of those 3 has never crossed my path.
> 
> Wish you the best man, they are really top notch guitars for the price



schecters are all over the place, easy to find. the pasadena pups are nowhere to be found, and since I grew up in pasadena, ca, i wanna have those pups, just as a hometown pride kinda thing. 

I'll go try a schecter tomorrow, see how I like it.


----------



## oppgulp (Apr 21, 2018)

USA Jacksons. Been a big fan of the brand for about 15 years now. I got a Gibson LPC, an ESP KKV and a BC Rich Supreme Bich, but non of them can compete with my Jackson KE1.


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 21, 2018)

For old/2nd hand stuff it's Gibson all the way for me, for new stuff it's ESP


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 21, 2018)

I would like to say something pro-jackson here just because I have had positive experiences with Jackson.

So the old MIJ Jackson people made their own line of guitars only here in Japan called Cobran. they were only made a couple years before the brand disappeared (I think some of those same luthiers MIGHT be working for Caparison, not sure, but it was the old MIJ Jackson luthiers who made Cobrans and supposedly they are doing Caparison now).

Cobrans are basically MIJ Jacksons without the Jackson name. I've played an FG-1 and the neck is an absolute dream. The stock pups aren't half bad either. My one complaint about them is that the FG-1 is HSH, direct mount and the pickups are WAY too close together. Removing the middle single and making it HH would be SOOOOO much better playability wise.

Another problem I found with it was it has a really weird Licensed floyd that you feed the strings through the long screws that you'd normally use to tighten the blocks in the saddles. A Floyd rose original is a direct drop replacement though so at least there's room to mod it and make it better.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 22, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> I'd try a schecter but none of them come stock with the pasadena pups in Japan
> 
> 
> schecters are all over the place, easy to find. the pasadena pups are nowhere to be found, and since I grew up in pasadena, ca, i wanna have those pups, just as a hometown pride kinda thing.
> ...





I would maybe buy it from schecter?

http://www.schecterguitars.com/pick...ena-classic/pasadena-bridge-chrome-889-detail

That ^ is the classic set 

http://www.schecterguitars.com/pick...eries/pasadena-plus-bridge-black-metal-detail

This ^ Is a more modern pasadena bridge if you would also be interested in that

Hope this info helps


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Apr 22, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I would maybe buy it from schecter?
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/pick...ena-classic/pasadena-bridge-chrome-889-detail
> 
> ...



Oh I've looked at schecter USA's page before. Dont know if they'd ship to Japan, but the reason i haven't gone through all that work is lack of money and right now no guitars to dump the pickups into.


----------



## Zado (Apr 22, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Schecter IMO is the underdog in the community. If people would pick one up they are just the best! Also they offer a ton of stuff besides metal guitars. They have hollow bodies on there website and such


If only more people tried their US made stuff........


----------



## Zado (Apr 22, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Oh I've looked at schecter USA's page before. Dont know if they'd ship to Japan, but the reason i haven't gone through all that work is lack of money and right now no guitars to dump the pickups into.


Consider that Usa Schecs are very different from japanese made ones, which are more like another line from Esp, hence the reason why you cant find any with Pasadena pickups.


----------



## JSanta (Apr 22, 2018)

Parker has always been favorite, but PRS and Fender make my current most used guitars. For the past 8 months or so, I can't put a Strat down.


----------



## John (Apr 22, 2018)

PRS and ESP have consistently been my top two favorite manufacturers- they've always had something that appeals to my preferences regarding aesthetics, specs, playability.


----------



## Mad-Max (Apr 22, 2018)

Honorable mention, ESP creeps in for me every so often as well. I really want to own an Eclipse someday. I've always really enjoyed those guitars. For now though I'm really taking a gander at the MIII.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 22, 2018)

Zado said:


> If only more people tried their US made stuff........




I have yet to come across a USA one. The problem is is that they aren't in enough stores and they don't have anything I like that won't cost 6k


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 22, 2018)

Mad-Max said:


> Honorable mention, ESP creeps in for me every so often as well. I really want to own an Eclipse someday. I've always really enjoyed those guitars. For now though I'm really taking a gander at the MIII.




I never got along with the eclipse shape. When it comes to Lp style shapes I prefer that the body is thicker, but I love the appointmens the eclipse has that an LP does't have


----------



## Zado (Apr 22, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I have yet to come across a USA one. The problem is is that they aren't in enough stores and they don't have anything I like that won't cost 6k


That's weird considering USA Schecs are quite common here in Italy... What models got your interest btw?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 22, 2018)

Zado said:


> That's weird considering USA Schecs are quite common here in Italy... What models got your interest btw?



I don't like any of the USA production models since they don't have neck thru's. There are a few masterworks that I like that are ultra expensive that I like, but at that price I rather build my own custom guitar at the jackson custom shop since that is my dream!

Here a few that I like
http://www.schecterguitars.com/usa-masterworks/avenger-6-trans-white-detail

http://www.schecterguitars.com/usa-masterworks/avenger-7-black-cherry-detail

(Don't like the fact that that has 7 strings on that one)


----------



## Zado (Apr 22, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I don't like any of the USA production models since they don't have neck thru's. There are a few masterworks that I like that are ultra expensive that I like, but at that price I rather build my own custom guitar at the jackson custom shop since that is my dream!
> 
> Here a few that I like
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/usa-masterworks/avenger-6-trans-white-detail
> ...


Their CS's gonna expand in the future, so you may find something you like as well


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 22, 2018)

Zado said:


> Their CS's gonna expand in the future, so you may find something you like as well




Hopefully I do! I would like for them to have stuff between the $1500-$2000 pricepoint


----------



## Mad-Max (Apr 22, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I never got along with the eclipse shape. When it comes to Lp style shapes I prefer that the body is thicker, but I love the appointmens the eclipse has that an LP does't have


Well, they have made Eclipses with thicker bodies. The EC-401VF comes to mind. I tried to acquire one of those a couple years ago but my funds didn't allow at the time unfortunately. Those are thicker than the usual Eclipses and they play and sound like a dream and don't cost hardly all that much.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Apr 22, 2018)

In no particular order:

ESP (Japan or USA made)
Daemoness
Thorn
Ibanez (Japan made)
Taylor (USA made)

Brands I also enjoy but do not regularly seek out: Suhr, PRS, Parker, Jackson, EBMM, some earlier Gibsons I've tried or owned ['80 E/2 Explorer ] have been exceptional. Recent offerings and horrendous QC issues has left me jaded, though.


----------



## noise in my mind (Apr 23, 2018)

I am whore, I like it all.


----------

